# Oven cleaning?



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Our oven is about a year and half old, but is starting to look grubby inside.

I've tried most 'leading' brands along with wire wool etc, but still doesn't shift anything.
I was tempted to get a professional cleaner in as they use a kind of acid dip for most of the racks etc, but at £50+ I'd rather not!

Does anyone have any tips or particular recommendations??


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Have you tried oven pride stuff?

http://www.ovenpride.com/






I used it on all the oven things when I moved into my last house to make sure everything was clean. Does a great job. £4 - worth a go.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

£50 is a bargain, trust me! Buy the time you add up all the time and money you've spend buying products, you wont be far of £50 (gloves, scourers, cloths, kitchen roll, oven cleaner etc etc)


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

*ref*

put a bowl of lemon juice in the bottom of the oven and switch the oven on for about 20 minutes then just wipe the oven


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

You'll never clean it as good the pros with tanks etc... Well worth the money they also ake the back of and clean the fan etc.....


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> You'll never clean it as good the pros with tanks etc... Well worth the money they also ake the back of and clean the fan etc.....


This ^^^^


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

jon-v8 said:


> Our oven is about a year and half old, but is starting to look grubby inside.
> 
> I've tried most 'leading' brands along with wire wool etc, but still doesn't shift anything.
> I was tempted to get a professional cleaner in as they use a kind of acid dip for most of the racks etc, but at £50+ I'd rather not!
> ...


we have done the £50 in past. Its like new. Not sure what they used though.


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Dal3D said:


> Have you tried oven pride stuff?
> 
> http://www.ovenpride.com/
> 
> ...


Used the oven pride before, the rack cleaner works a treat, they come out as new. Did find the oven cleaner didn't touch most of the baked on crud.



rf860 said:


> £50 is a bargain, trust me! Buy the time you add up all the time and money you've spend buying products, you wont be far of £50 (gloves, scourers, cloths, kitchen roll, oven cleaner etc etc)


I know what you mean, it'd probably take them 30mins at the most, whereas it'd take me all morning/afternoon!



11alan111 said:


> put a bowl of lemon juice in the bottom of the oven and switch the oven on for about 20 minutes then just wipe the oven


Good tip there, thanks! I'll give that a try, might loosen it a bit more if anything.



alan hanson said:


> You'll never clean it as good the pros with tanks etc... Well worth the money they also ake the back of and clean the fan etc.....





K777mk2 said:


> we have done the £50 in past. Its like new. Not sure what they used though.


Looks like the pros win. I am tempted purely as I know I won't get it anywhere near as good. Plus the back ache and amount of effort needed!

I've seen one guy dip racks etc into big containers in the back of his van, must have been nasty stuff as he was wearing think long gloves, apron and a full face mask!! :doublesho

It's mad, I'll spend 4-6 hours hard graft detailing, yet can't be arsed to clean an oven :lol:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Any local pubs by you? Some have decarbonizer tanks (dip tanks). The big chains (brewers fayre) etc have them. Have a word wit the chef and usually for a couple of pints they'll do racks, bbq racks, oven/grill trays for you.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

jon-v8 said:


> Used the oven pride before, the rack cleaner works a treat, they come out as new. Did find the oven cleaner didn't touch most of the baked on crud.
> 
> I know what you mean, it'd probably take them 30mins at the most, whereas it'd take me all morning/afternoon!
> 
> ...


The stuff in the tanks isn't that bad, it's more the fact it's hot that it does the trick. Gloves are mainly cos of the heat. I used them as a chef for many a year and we used to have a guy drain them once a month and refill. He used to leave us extra powder to boil up in fryers etc. I used todo all sorts from car engine bits to golf clubs with it!!!


----------

